# my other guys (ball python pics)



## nickyp0 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## nickyp0 (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2011)

Nice collection!


----------



## Termite48 (Sep 7, 2011)

Leeann: These are some nice pics of some very gorgeous snakes. You've lots of hungry mouths to feed and not with flies and crickets. Do you have a rodent factory?


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Sep 7, 2011)

Those are pretty gorgeous alright!


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 9, 2011)

ya they are not cheap to feed lol i spent about 140 bucks this month to feed everyone lol, and here is my new one  a lesser platty


----------



## dragon (Sep 16, 2011)

Some nice snake ya got there. Do you give them any "out time" from their tubs?


----------



## nickyp0 (Sep 17, 2011)

ya i do, some of them rather i left them alone, but the albino love to come out and play every chance she gets.


----------

